# Club Club!



## KOOLIONESSFULL (Jan 20, 2009)

*Welcome to the Club Club!*​
At the Club Club, We can talk about many different types of clubs.
Some of these are:
-Club Sandwiches
-Golf Clubs
-Caveman Clubs

Which brings me to our mascot, Oog the caveman!






*~Club Leader~*
-KOOLIONESSFULL

*~Club Co-Leader~*
-Mikeh teh F0xh0g

*~Club V.I.P.s~*
{Help out the club and you could be here!}

*~Club Members~*
-F!rest0rm
-P!nest@r
-Jackie_teh_White
-Shadowstar 
-D@rk@rm0ur

Would you like to join the Club Club? Fill of this form!

*Forum Name*:
*Favorite type of club*:
*Favorite flavor of cake*:

In the club club, we just hang out and stuff. So join now. Or else.

Here's Banners/avatars/userbars/cats/etc:


```
[url=http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5137][img]http://i39.tinypic.com/2q0u6aq.jpg[/img][/url]
```
 <-- Credit to Pineh


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 20, 2009)

Yay, you made the club here :D Hey Oog.

Forum Name: Mike the Foxhog
Favorite type of club: I love all clubs equally, but I have a certain penchant for weird and pointless clubs like these.
Favorite flavor of cake: Club cake. It's a cake I just made up, made from various clubs.


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok you're in. And you're Club Co-Leader.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 20, 2009)

KOOLIONESSFULL said:


> Ok you're in. And you're Club Co-Leader.


Cool, thanks! :D


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL (Jan 20, 2009)

Now we need more members.

So clubs rule, m i rite?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 20, 2009)

KOOLIONESSFULL said:


> Now we need more members.
> 
> So clubs rule, m i rite?


Totally.

I like that club Oog's got- that's the Smasher 3000 model, right?


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's actually in the 3100 series but I'm not positive.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 20, 2009)

KOOLIONESSFULL said:


> I'm pretty sure it's actually in the 3100 series but I'm not positive.


Cool. You could smash a mammoth to bits with one of those babies. And it comes with a full 65 million year warranty!


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL (Jan 20, 2009)

I know. Too bad it's 400 round rocks. So damn *EXPENSIVE*.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 20, 2009)

KOOLIONESSFULL said:


> I know. Too bad it's 400 round rocks. So damn *EXPENSIVE*.


I thought you could get them at Clubs R Us for three pebbles, a bone and two mammoth tusks.


----------



## Firestorm (Jan 21, 2009)

Forum Name: Firestorm
Favorite type of club: Uhhhh... Nightclubs? o.o
Favorite flavor of cake: I guess if it has some kind of chocolate in it..


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL (Jan 22, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I thought you could get them at Clubs R Us for three pebbles, a bone and two mammoth tusks.


OMG Seriously?!?!

Firestorm, thou shall be added.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 22, 2009)

KOOLIONESSFULL said:


> OMG Seriously?!?!
> 
> Firestorm, thou shall be added.


Yeah, you got ripped off.


----------



## Firestorm (Jan 24, 2009)

He wouldn't have been if only he had the CLUB Club Card!
*shows off plastic card*
Every 200 points gets you a free club. :3


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 25, 2009)

Forum Name:Pinestar
Favorite type of club:Vampire clubs(don't ask)
Favorite flavor of cake:Chocolate icecream cake

Just don't ask about my unhealthy obbsession with vampires


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL (Jan 25, 2009)

Pinestar is added too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 25, 2009)

Firestorm said:


> He wouldn't have been if only he had the CLUB Club Card!
> *shows off plastic card*
> Every 200 points gets you a free club. :3


Thing is you get, like, 1 point for every £10 you spend on a club, so it costs about £500 just to pay off the price of the card...


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 27, 2009)

no. :(


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 1, 2009)

Dang it...
*buys card anyway*


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 1, 2009)

Forum Name: Jack_the_White
Favorite type of club: Anything to do with Animes I like, video games I like, and clubs where the members are at least posting on a weekly basis.  
Favorite flavor of cake: Brownies, I don't give a shit if you think it isn't a cake, IT FUCKING IS!!!!!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 1, 2009)

http://i39.tinypic.com/2q0u6aq.jpg

Do you people like it?
(brownies are brownies, not cake)


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 1, 2009)

WHO ASKED YOU!!!!!

sob*, THEY ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowstar (Feb 2, 2009)

Forum Name: Shadowstar 

(please spell it the way it's spelled here and not with symbols)

Favorite type of club: Golf clubs, because you can hit annoying people over the head with 'em. 8D

Favorite flavor of cake: Funfetti.

I might make a banner button thing... Featuring clubs! 8D


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

Forum Name: Darkarmour
Favorite type of club: Nightclub
Favorite flavor of cake: chocolate.


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL (Mar 10, 2009)

All you have been added.


Pinestar said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/2q0u6aq.jpg
> 
> Do you people like it?
> (brownies are brownies, not cake)


Pretty awesome!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 19, 2009)

This club has such useless discussions!

Lets talk about pie


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jun 26, 2009)

no one has posted in months im gonna post  LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA 

This Post is Copyright 2009 Jack_the_White, all rights somewhat reserved


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jun 27, 2009)

I want to join!

Forum Name: I dont have a forum T_T
Favorite type of club: Club Sandwitch =)~ yum
Favorite flavor of cake: CHOCOLATE FTW!!


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 27, 2009)

LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jun 27, 2009)

ummm....la la? la? lol


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 3, 2009)

Forum Name: Chucho
Favorite type of club: Straight flush of clubs
Favorite flavor of cake: Not-stale cake


----------

